# Two Additional exclusive XM Online Channels



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM has added two new channels to their Online Streaming Service. The Eye on channel 26, a hot AC/Top Pop Hits channel and Enlighten on 34, a Southern Gospel channel. This brings the online only channel count up to four.

26- The Eye
30- Special X 
34- Enlighten
68- On The Rocks


----------

